# Fresh herbs grown in my windows



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Fresh herbs grown in my windows

@Two Knots your post on Mushroom sauce got me thinking as I never have fresh herbs to use in anything. But, a few years ago I installed new windows into deeper walls and with the windows set to the outside I have nice 6" sills. Plus my kitchen window is a candidate for a flower box outside as I don't keep the screen in that one and I have 16" eaves.

So, my question is, what herbs (or others) can I plant?

No research, just a flash thought when reading your sauce recipe.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

For me that would be basil, parsley-flat or curly leaved maybe both, perhaps tarragon. I like basil and tarragon in hamburger patties.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rosemary is a nice plant. Mint can grow quite big, outside, depending on your climate of course.
I was just thinking about an hors d'oeuvre that is made up of prosciutto, fresh mozzarella slices, fresh tomato and basil, Yum! Also, Linguine with a creamy Clam and Pesto sauce.

(The prosciutto is too salty, Bud)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Basil, thyme, Rosemary, and Sage are the best choices...
Basil you can freeze to have all year long...the rest you can dry.
Mint is good as well.

I don’t do parsley cause it gets infected with eggs from butterflies... and also a bunch of parsley is cheap - and put into a glass of water in the fridge it lasts more than two weeks.
What is your planting zone? I do not plant basil until the end of May cause its very sensitive to the night time temperature


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Paul Prudhomme, the famous Louisiana chef, used to put Thyme in almost everything.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Note I hope to grow some inside but my zone appears to be 5a.
I will be picking up seeds and materials today.
Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I tried, but a bit late and selection was poor and the crowds annoying. I wanted a few cherry tomato sets, gone. Finally at my local hardware I got a few packages of seeds but my enthusiasm was drained. I won't give up and still need to find something to plant them in.

When you hurt all over it is hard to stay excited. But I look forward to seeing some little green shoots popping up.

Bud


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> and also a bunch of parsley is cheap - and put into a glass of water in the fridge it lasts more than two weeks.


Same here. I buy it at the store and put into a glass with about a inch or so of water. I cover mine though with a plastic bag. Seems to hold them better. If you take them out occasionally or when you use some, pick out any offenders and replace the water and a clean glass you can get some serious time.



Nik333 said:


> Paul Prudhomme, the famous Louisiana chef, used to put Thyme in almost everything.


For good reason. Thyme is a great herb. I use it raw and in cooked dishes. I like it a lot.



Bud9051 said:


> Well I tried, but a bit late and selection was poor and the crowds annoying. I wanted a few cherry tomato sets, gone. Finally at my local hardware I got a few packages of seeds but my enthusiasm was drained. I won't give up and still need to find something to plant them in.
> When you hurt all over it is hard to stay excited. But I look forward to seeing some little green shoots popping up.
> Bud


Maybe its because of the Mothers Day weekend? I hope to have some luck as I am going to get my wife some sort of plant. Maybe a rose bush? Do they still sell "bare root" roses? My mom always bought that kind. But I think its not the right time to plant them. I'm going today. I am not looking forward. but.

Bud I am the hurt club too and your idea regarding window gardening sounds like a great idea!
I am not planting a garden this year exactly for that reason. Pain.
But I am doing herbs this year and I am using planting bags instead of plastic pots. This is my first time using them. So far so good. I bought 2 gallon size and they hold a good bit of soil mix. The container bags are pretty inexpensive too. A little under a dollar a bag for 2 gallon.
You can grow vegetables in them as well. So maybe you can grow something? I hope you can.

I have rosemary, thyme, 2 kinds of mint, Italian oregano, chives and I think marjoram? Its real strong.
All in bags outside in partial sun / shade. Perfect for herbs.
I also have three bay laurel plants I got online. These will eventually go into the ground.
I even have two California redwood (giant sequoia) trees planted in pots. I also bought these online. They can live to 1000 years old!
I will plant them in the ground one day when they are ready and I will make a monument for both so they can live as long as possible.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh......... There seems to be a shortage on English Thyme plants this year. I can only find the German Thyme.
The English has red stems with green leaves. The German has brown stems sorta. Their not red.
The English thyme is a more mellow herb. Mild flavor and not over powering. Thyme can be really strong and can ruin a dish if to much is used in cooking.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

J.V. thanks for mentioning the grow bags, never heard of them and struck out looking at planting pots. They had pots but nothing I liked. Should be lots of ideas on them, I'll see.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A few years ago when pot was illegal in NY, college students in a nearby college town were growing pot in their rain gutters on their front porch, accessible from an upstairs window. Until the cops drove by...


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> J.V. thanks for mentioning the grow bags, never heard of them and struck out looking at planting pots. They had pots but nothing I liked. Should be lots of ideas on them, I'll see.
> 
> Bud


I got the grow bags as they are less money. Its hard to find nursery grade containers when buying small amounts.
We had a nursery/landscaping company in town that stacked all there used plastic containers in back of their store.
All you had to do was ask. They had 1 gallon up to tree sized containers. No charge. Just get what you wanted. I had plenty of all sizes but over the years I only have a few left and they no longer exist.
So we shall see how the bags hold up. I got them on Amazon so you may be able to find some for less money. Amazon was quick with free shipping and why I ordered from them.
Very good reviews on the bags BTW.
I'm going to get a few 5 or 10 gallon bags and maybe plant a couple vegetable plants.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Bud9051 some thoughts:

For outside herbs, try spearmint and pepper mint. Both want a bit of moisture, but should grow where you are. Give rich soil, full sun. 

Rosemary is nice for a bitter touch, but because it's a Mediterranean shrub, might be a tough go in a window. The more sun and heat you can give the better. SO GOOD with pork and chicken and veal, with some garlic, I think you'll find it worth the trouble.

If you don't mind or like really bitter, try some oregano, which is a cousin of the mints, even looks like them. I think it's too cold in ME to grow outside, though. But glad to be wrong.

The mints will grow a season in your window sill, but I'd put them back out in the spring, as they seem to like winter cold, to rest maybe.

There are many kinds of sages, but basic "common" sage as @Two Knots recommends is good.

Basil grows very fast in warm weather. I'd go bananas and plant a bunch outside in pots then harvest when it gets cold.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud, have you thought about a hydroponic garden? If it's not too labor-intensive, it might be fun. I think you have the room?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bud, Nik has a point. Hydroponics can make it a lot easier to control the environment, in particular keeping down or eliminating problems with insects that like to live in soil.

On the other hand, hydro gardens do need constant tending, though to some extent the process can be at least partially automated. There's a number of places that specialize in that type of thing, including in Maine:

Lights, Hydroponic & Indoor Gardening Supply Store - Portland, ME | HTG Supply 

Four Seasons – Your Local Grow Store | We have everything you need to grow! (fourseasonshorticulture.com) 

A big focus of the hydro crowd is growing that other herb aka pot, grass, etc., but they're happy to help with any "weed" you'd rather grow instead. At least my experience out here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Mint outdoors needs your attention. I've seen it "get loose" in a flower bed. Read up on how to contain it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

GrayHair said:


> Mint outdoors needs your attention. I've seen it "get loose" in a flower bed. Read up on how to contain it.


And there is no way you can use it fresh, dried, make jelly, etc. first enough to get ahead of it. Devil weed it is.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mint is supposed to repel flies.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> And there is no way you can use it fresh, dried, make jelly, etc. first enough to get ahead of it. Devil weed it is.


My baby brother does; he makes vats of mint flavored tea.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> And there is no way you can use it fresh, dried, make jelly, etc. first enough to get ahead of it. Devil weed it is.


I just planted two mint plants. I had zero idea as to which type were best for savory cooking. I am not a pastry chef after all. I have one that says "Sweet Mint" and the other "Spearmint" I think. I also have not had the opportunity to use fresh mint before.
But I have some now.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> I just planted two mint plants. I had zero idea as to which type were best for savory cooking. I am not a pastry chef after all. I have one that says "Sweet Mint" and the other "Spearmint" I think. I also have not had the opportunity to use fresh mint before.
> But I have some now.


Post some pictures and we can take a stab at IDing them.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Will do Dave. I thought I had pictures down, but I guess I don't. I thought the forum resized the pics automatically? I had been copying and pasting! No issues until today.
Anyway no time today mess with it tomorrow.


----------

